# Tracker plow



## ranger88den

I have a 1995 Geo Tracker, 2dr. and would like to put on a light duty plow for residential use (to plow my folks and my own drive). I live in northwest Ohio and we get moderate snow. Any suggsetions? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Nascar24

Hi 
I built this one for a fiends Side kick, used a ATV plow,, and made the rest as we went along.


----------



## ranger88den

Nice job. I wish I had that level of fabrication skills.


----------



## iceyman

check out snowway


----------



## toby4492

You would need to look for a used Sno-Way plow. The 18 series or ST series with a 6' blade would have been the recommended application. You would also need to have someone build the mounting kit as we no longer product it.


----------



## gordyo

How about a snowblower for it!


----------



## 98tacoma

*this might work for you*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=207581#post207581


----------



## Zack1978

toby4492;542709 said:


> You would need to look for a used Sno-Way plow. The 18 series or ST series with a 6' blade would have been the recommended application. You would also need to have someone build the mounting kit as we no longer product it.


IMHO, that is just so stupid to stop making a mounting kit. What does it actually cost to keep the kit in the "system" and build based upon need?

Zack


----------



## ranger88den

toby4492;542709 said:


> You would need to look for a used Sno-Way plow. The 18 series or ST series with a 6' blade would have been the recommended application. You would also need to have someone build the mounting kit as we no longer product it.


Tom, Would you happen to have measured drawings of the mount? Either I could have it fabricated or try it myself. Thanks, Dave


----------



## PLOWMAN45

did you check meyer new small truck series


----------



## ranger88den

PLOWMAN45;547475 said:


> did you check meyer new small truck series


No, I haven't, but thanks for the lead.


----------



## ranger88den

PLOWMAN45;547475 said:


> did you check meyer new small truck series


Chris, I didn't have any luck @ the Meyer's site. Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i guess your gonna have to snowbear or that superplow


----------



## Nascar24

Nascar24;435591 said:


> Hi
> I built this one for a fiends Side kick, used a ATV plow,, and made the rest as we went along.


The Side Kick and plow are for sale $2900

My buddy just picked up a late model Dakota and a 8hp snow blower, so his plowing days are over, if your interested let me know

Jay


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Artic makes a vp or xp plow try them


----------



## Captain

I plowed for 4 years with a Snowbear on my 1995 Tracker doing driveway accounts. That little Tracker was great for driveways and so manueverable. The short wheel based was awesome, and boy could it push some snow. Looked a little silly, but I laughed all the way to the bank. Very easy to self install as well. I think I still have the brackets for the 1995 Geo Tracker if you can find a used one. Yours for the cost of shipping.


----------



## geoman29

*89 geo tracker*

now the brackets you talk about, is it the brackets that you can mount a plow to?
please let me know i have an 89 geo tracker that still runs strong and i was looking to put a plow on just for my own driveway. Please let me know i live in Springfield Ma


----------



## ranger88den

Captain;622353 said:


> I plowed for 4 years with a Snowbear on my 1995 Tracker doing driveway accounts. That little Tracker was great for driveways and so manueverable. The short wheel based was awesome, and boy could it push some snow. Looked a little silly, but I laughed all the way to the bank. Very easy to self install as well. I think I still have the brackets for the 1995 Geo Tracker if you can find a used one. Yours for the cost of shipping.


Captain, I would be interested in the Snowbear brackets if they are not gone yet. Send me a price for mailing to zip 43613 (toledo, ohio) & include a mailing address and the payment type you prefer. Thanks, Dave [email protected]


----------



## DieselSmoke

Nice work... I am currently adapting an old school Fisher 6.6' on my Tracker trail rig (for personal use). Quite a bit of custom fabrication, I will start a thread with some pictures when the project is completed.


----------



## ranger88den

DieselSmoke;637924 said:


> Nice work... I am currently adapting an old school Fisher 6.6' on my Tracker trail rig (for personal use). Quite a bit of custom fabrication, I will start a thread with some pictures when the project is completed.


It will be appreciated.


----------



## DieselSmoke

Another Tracker plow install that I currently working on, FYI:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70328


----------



## PLOWMAN45

cool i see total hydraulics


----------

